

Three Not-So-Obvious Metrics You Should Be Tracking - crystalrichard
http://www.onboardly.com/customer-acquisition/three-metrics-to-track/?__lsa=0db75217

======
shanellem
Staff turnover is huge, especially for startups. It can be make or break in
the early stages.

